# Got new bits today, picture



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Got my new whiteside bits today
Picture of all the bits I own since I was browbeat into throwing 30 year old 1/4" bits away (closer to the trash anyway)
3 left 1/4", ogee 10+ years old but has a bearing. 1/2" 3 middle bosch 4 right & kits new whiteside. 
Good starter selection?
What others will I need (use allot) but don't have in picture. (to go on christmas list)


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Good looking roundover set and rabbet set. The ogee bit comes in handy for adding a very small roundover or a very small cove in addition to the full profile. You've got a good start working there, and a lot of flexibility.

Have fun with them,


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, for working with solid wood you are best off when you have the solid carbide spiral up cut bits in 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" sizes. These sizes are commonly used for box joints, drawer and box bottoms. I would also suggest a 1/2" 14º dovetail bit.(The cutter length should also be 1/2")


----------

